# Psst, Peterson Lovers, In Here.



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Lets see your Peterson collections, whether you have one or 500. p

Here are mine!

Mark Twain Bent










Mark Twain Poker










2000 St. Patrick's Day A4










Pre-Republic Shamrock x69










Kinsale XL23










1984 Deluxe System 9s










Donegal 150










Kinsale XL26










Kinsale XL13










Donegal 80s


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pipes. I'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow to post my modest collection.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice pipes, I only have on Peterson so far, an Aran, that I like quite a bit. I've got my eye on a Peterson rustic churchwarden that I hope to add to my collection soon.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Lets see your Peterson collections, whether you have one or 500. p
> 
> Here are mine!
> 
> Mark Twain Bent


Why do you think Peterson puts that extra gap on the stem? Twain's own pipe didn't have that. As nice as that pipe is, it would bug me that it always looks like the stem isn't flush. If it's for wear on what I presume is a military mount, I think a bent version of this stem would be more striking:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It's exactly that - for wear on the tapered fit. Has been a feature of the deluxe systems (although they were not always called that) for over a century, and is just part of what you get with Peterson. You either love it or don't. But this thread is for Peterson lovers.  

MT's pipe that this one is based on, as it sits in the museum...well it is possible it was smoked so much that he actually wore the gap flush with the shank, or Peterson just decided to do it in this sort of trim for the reissues. You can actually see in some photos he plugged the same type of deluxe system stem into a standard system pipe, for a strange look. I will try to find out more.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice Pipes! I really like that Mark Twain Poker, the grain on it is spectacular.
Here is my only Pete- 2011 St. Patricks Day Pipe. Devoted to Irish Flake!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pipes!

Jack- I love that 1984 system pipe. Beautiful grain on it also. Nice pictures.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice Zach!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's my eight.

One of their "writers collection".


St Patty's day 2011







]

Two African Meerschaums.]







]

Irish Sea 03 


A Standard 303 and a 69


268


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great collection Wayne!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great looking pipes guys! No Pete's in my collection.... Yet!


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Mixing the scots and the irish! 

Killarney 999


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

12 hits on a Peterson thread, and 7 of them are from Jack Straw and I. Sad, very sad.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pipes! Peterson does make some beauties!

I can't get over look of the P-lip though...I just can't...sorry...I'm just a child.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Nice pipes! Peterson does make some beauties!
> 
> I can't get over look of the P-lip though...I just can't...sorry...I'm just a child.


You're in luck ! Most of their pipes don't have P-lips !


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Peterson Pre-Republic Sterling 999

1977 Peterson Red Rapier Meerschaum









Peterson 2011 St Paddys Day pipe 69 shape









I have 4 more that I dont have photos yet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Love the chubby 999! :tu

tuff, I think we'll get a few more posts yet, weekends are usually slow, especially as the weather gets nicer.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I will take come photos tomorrow after work. I love the way Petes look. I think they make some of the best mid range pipes you can buy.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

My only Pete. Still have to shine up the silver a bit.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

"Still have to shine up the silver a bit. "

Try toothpaste, I'm not joking, it works.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Handsome Baker Street there!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

pffintuff said:


> "Still have to shine up the silver a bit. "
> 
> Try toothpaste, I'm not joking, it works.


Yes, just get a basic baking-soda toothpaste. No gels, and no whiteners.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Yes, just get a basic baking-soda toothpaste. No gels, and no whiteners.


why not just baking soda and etoh?

Great thread Andrew and I congratulate you on a fine, outstanding collection, my friend.

Halla atcha boi, next time you're in town!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> why not just baking soda and etoh?
> 
> Great thread Andrew and I congratulate you on a fine, outstanding collection, my friend.
> 
> Halla atcha boi, next time you're in town!


I dunno; multi-use? Toothpaste is a lot handier than a box of Arm & Hammer and a bottle of everclear.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have one of those cheap dremels from harbor freight and rubbing compound that shines the silver up in a minute. The cheap dremels work great since they dont spin at 40000 rpm and damage the silver or leave marks. this is what the 999 silver looked like before.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

pffintuff said:


> "Still have to shine up the silver a bit. "
> 
> Try toothpaste, I'm not joking, it works.


He was right. Regular toothpaste worked!! Great tip. 
Thx tuff. It's been like that for...


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not a pipe smoker but those are some nice looking pipes... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Boudreaux said:


> I'm not a pipe smoker but those are some nice looking pipes... Thanks for sharing...


It's never too late to become one! :biggrin:


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I feel the need for a nice sea green Peterson  A Spray Spigot xl02 would be nice...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

BloodyCactus said:


> I feel the need for a nice sea green Peterson  A Spray Spigot xl02 would be nice...


Or one of my dream Petersons, the green spigot XL23. :dr


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

now thats pipe p.o.r.n


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

My only Peterson.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not a huge Peterson fan, but if I ever buy another one it will be a spigot. Someday I'll take a vacation to Ireland, and one of the stops will be Peterson of Dublin. Their silver work is second only to Dunhill in my mind. I'm not a huge fan of their drilling on bent pipes (mine will never pass a pipe cleaner with the stem in), so I'll choose a nice straight. I wish I could get their Twain poker in a spigot, but they make other handsome straight shapes.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the few that I have so far.

1) 1981 First Release Limited Edition Mark Twain ###/400










2) Darwin Premier










3) Rosslare Royal Irish SF POY (I forget the shape number) The shape is retired with only 97 made.










4) #312 Rustic PeterWD Memorial Pipe










5) Sport #6 Pre Republic










6) #3 Irish Free State










7) Peterson made Auld Erin #6


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great collections, guys.

Jack, love that XL23


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

dbreazeale said:


> Here's the few that I have so far.
> 
> 1) 1981 First Release Limited Edition Mark Twain *###/400*


I don't get it. Is yours unnumbered, or are you withholding the number for some reason? Either way, nice score. Those are not cheap.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome pipes guys!

Pete's bents can be a bit tricky, in fact many of them are drilled sort of like 'mini system' pipes but without the well. I have been able to finagle a pipe cleaner through all of mine though. Also worth noting that I remember reading all Peterson pipes are now drilled to accept a filter (can't remember what size) because of its popularity in the European market.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I don't get it. Is yours unnumbered, or are you withholding the number for some reason? Either way, nice score. Those are not cheap.


It's numbered 177/400. I put the symbols up because I forgot the number and then forgot to change them.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I want that spigot pipe! I just can not afford it until I sell off some pipes recently purchased. Keep the pics coming gents!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a tankard and sold it... this is my 05 ebony, i love it P:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

For some reason I can only find pics of these two at the moment. I only have a few other Petes so I'm looking.

Old English Lovat









Classic Deluxe 14s


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys are killing me! I'll get a Pete one day. Keep the P0rN coming!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Found one more, my everyday pipe for flakes. A System Standard 303


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Here's my 999 Green Spray. I don't currently have pics of the others which are a 999, and a 03 Red Killarneys


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Here's my 999 Green Spray. I don't currently have pics of the others which are a 999, and a 03 Red Killarneys


I am saving up for that pipe right now! So if your thinking about selling it let me know 

some great photos so far keep them coming!


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

My Peterson Aran. And that green spigot XL23... just beautiful.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I picked up my second Mark Twain from ebay and it came in today. I snapped a couple of pictures.

First off, I noticed that this pipe doesn't seem to weigh as much as my other MT. My first one is the Limited Edition numbered of 400. The new one isn't numbered.

The stem is somewhat straighter. I'll be putting the bend back in it after I get it spiffied up. The hallmarks are the same as the LE, 1981. The shape seems slightly different to my eye, as well. There's 3 small fills in this one. I've got 2 1981's now. I guess I'll have to start looking for an '84 next. 

I'm thrilled to have another one!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

dbreazeale said:


> I picked up my second Mark Twain from ebay and it came in today. I snapped a couple of pictures.
> 
> First off, I noticed that this pipe doesn't seem to weigh as much as my other MT. My first one is the Limited Edition numbered of 400. The new one isn't numbered.
> 
> ...


 Very nice Del, be sure to post up pics when you're done. :tu


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I suppose it's possible the previous owner purchased a replacement stem perhaps even directly from Peterson.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice looking Petes, Del. I"d like to hear how you put the bend on the stems.
Good luck on the restoration.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

pffintuff said:


> Nice looking Petes, Del. I"d like to hear how you put the bend on the stems.
> Good luck on the restoration.


I heat the stem around where I want the bend with a candle holding the stem just above the flame. You have to keep the stem moving across the flame to keep from burning. It will get pliable after about a minute or so depending. Bend the stem to the desired shape and then dunk it in cold water to set the shape. There you have it.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Some handsome pipes, feeling a case of PAD coming on, been looking at Petersons for awhile. The urge is getting hard to resist.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the after pictures.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicely done Del!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

dbreazeale said:


> I heat the stem around where I want the bend with a candle holding the stem just above the flame. You have to keep the stem moving across the flame to keep from burning. It will get pliable after about a minute or so depending. Bend the stem to the desired shape and then dunk it in cold water to set the shape. There you have it.


Good looking pipes!

Whenever you bend it, the top and bottom sides of the stem should get closer together where you're bending it. Have you noticed any difference in the draw or even a glimpse of a somewhat more restricted airway? (just curious by the way)


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

NarJar said:


> Good looking pipes!
> 
> Whenever you bend it, the top and bottom sides of the stem should get closer together where you're bending it. Have you noticed any difference in the draw or even a glimpse of a somewhat more restricted airway? (just curious by the way)


I haven't noticed any problems with the draw of any of the stems that I've had to re-bend.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

I picked these up today.

On top is the 301. It has several fills but it's got great character. Nickel band on it. The stem has a really FAT bell (for lack of what else to call it). I like it though.

Second down is a 317 with a nickel band. I can't find a single fill on this pipe. A rather petite pipe that looks like it may be excellent for flakes.

Last is a Donegal Rocky XL90 with a sterling band hallmarked to 1976. The stem is a little loose on this one. I can fix that with no problems.

Now I just have to get some time in the next week or so to work on them. This will bring me up to 11 Petes.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Great looking pipes, Del. You can never have enough Petes.
Good luck on the resto.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got another one. 

The "Lee" from the River Collection:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Just got another one.
> 
> The "Lee" from the River Collection:


THAT is a gorgeous pipe!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, a lot of sweet-pete's in this thread, some of you guys really put my pipe "collection" to shame! Also, a lot of tasty looking scotch!

Here's mine. A 2009 St Paddy's Day Special, No 68.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome grain on that one Jeff! :tu


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

2008 St Patricks Day B5


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That'a beautiful pipe Todd!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

not sure why it disappeared


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Todd, nice Pete. 305 ?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*My Petes* (The one on top is my first pipe.)


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Peterson Supreme 999 gold


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully soon I'll also be a Peterson Lover seeing all those beautiful pipes...


----------



## KaeJS (Aug 11, 2009)

Just picked up my first Peterson pipe yesterday.

It is a Peterson 68, Dublin Filter, with a P-Lip.

I have to say, even though it is in the Break-In process, I enjoy it a lot more than my other pipe (first pipe was a Brigham Algonquin 236)

Ack! my post count is not high enough to post the picture, though.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Just picked up my first Peterson pipe yesterday.
> 
> It is a Peterson 68, Dublin Filter, with a P-Lip.
> 
> ...


Yeah, two posts in two years, it's going to be a while!!! :bounce:


----------



## KaeJS (Aug 11, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Yeah, two posts in two years, it's going to be a while!!! :bounce:


Yeah, haven't been on Puff for quite some time. 
Gotta get my post count up so I can post pictures and look at other things that seem to be blocked.

But back to the Peterson's, I have to say. There are lots of people out there that don't like the P-Lips, but it is downright fantastic. I love the P-lip. I bought it and took a risk as I'd never tried one before, but it's just amazing.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Hello everyone! I am a new smoker and member. I am lucky enough to have a Peterson Killarney straight pipe as my first pipe! Nothing too special but I am not complaining for my first pipe!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

> There are lots of people out there that don't like the P-Lips,


I'm not a big p-lip fan. I usually end up drilling the draw hole bigger. Other than that, they're alright.


----------



## RobS (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Guys, Nice to see some familiar faces here.
Some of you know me from the IPPC or perhaps SF (But only a very rare visitor there these days).
Looking forward to seeing more of your Petes, Jack Straw and I share pretty much the same tastes, both lusting after an XL23 Spigot. Last time I got near to pulling the trigger, it sort of turned into a Sandblast Mark Twain!:wink:
Better luck next time I guess?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's my latest Pete...a Darwin Deluxe System:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Senator said:


> Here's my latest Pete...a Darwin Deluxe System:


Now that is a Pete! Alas my pete PAD issue is on standby until I finish moving at the end of the month and get caught up but than I will be on the hunt for that elusive spigot walnut 80s! I will find one. :anim_soapbox:


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Firedawg said:


> Now that is a Pete! Alas my pete PAD issue is on standby until I finish moving at the end of the month and get caught up but than I will be on the hunt for that elusive spigot walnut 80s! I will find one. :anim_soapbox:


Thanks! Out of all my Petersons, of which I have about 17, it is by far the best smoker. Very open draw and a nice big chunk of briar which stays nice and cool. I'm now considering having all my Petes opened up like this one.

As I said on another forum, if the Darwins were more available to purchase, I would sell 80% of my total pipe collection and replace them with a 7 day rotation of these Darwin Deluxes.

Fantastic smoker!!!


----------



## RobS (Jul 8, 2011)

I have the same model, The Deluxe, until yesterday I would have agreed about the Draw, but having opened up my Mark Twain, I'd have to say that it is every bit it's equal now.
I got the impression that The Darwins were reappearing now? Certainly here in the UK the Deluxes have returned to stock in many places. Shouldn't be long elsewhere I would think?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

RobS said:


> I have the same model, The Deluxe, until yesterday I would have agreed about the Draw, but having opened up my Mark Twain, I'd have to say that it is every bit it's equal now.
> I got the impression that The Darwins were reappearing now? Certainly here in the UK the Deluxes have returned to stock in many places. Shouldn't be long elsewhere I would think?


I bought mine from Brucciani's...they had a few and are again out of stock. To be honest, I haven't looked around that much since buying this one. Brucciani's was certainly the best price I found.

From what I understand, it's hard to source flawless pieces of briar in the sizes required for the Darwins. That's what causes the shortage.

Where else have you seen these?


----------



## RobS (Jul 8, 2011)

Bruccianni's was where I was informed that more were now rolling in.
Sorry if that information was incorrect. That said, I had to go abroad to get mine.

I'll do a quick search and see what I can find for you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

From what I have heard, the Darwins (particularly the Deluxe models) have been and will continue to be in short supply. It's just a matter of sourcing briar in that combination of size and quality.

Very handsome pipe, by the way.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm really going to need to get some photos of some of my Petes in here. In the meantime, I have a Peterson Harp 107FT coming in from Pipesandcigars.com on Thursday, I can't wait (it is a birthday present to myself). I don't want to break any copywrite laws, so here is the link:

Peterson Harp Pipe - 107FT Billiard


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm really going to need to get some photos of some of my Petes in here. In the meantime, I have a Peterson Harp 107FT coming in from Pipesandcigars.com on Thursday, I can't wait (it is a birthday present to myself). I don't want to break any copywrite laws, so here is the link:
> 
> Peterson Harp Pipe - 107FT Billiard


WOW! I like!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> WOW! I like!!!! :thumb:


Thanks, I thought it was a good choice. I've been jonesing for a pipe with a Cumberland stem for quite some time and now I'll have one (I can't wait for it to get here tomorrow :target: ).


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Irish Sea Series 999? I am bidding on one on eBay, though I am not the high bidder right now, just biding my time until it counts. So before I really set to trying to win it for a decent price (yes I do know what it would cost me new, etc so as not to do something REAL stupid....haha) I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience and opinions with these.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

the 999 shape to me is a great flake pipe. As for the puke green not a fan but the racing green is dark and rich looking. However the racing green is super hard to find now. If you like the light green than get it. All colors and shapes are in the eye of the beholder so...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DahlKen said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the Irish Sea Series 999? I am bidding on one on eBay, though I am not the high bidder right now, just biding my time until it counts. So before I really set to trying to win it for a decent price (yes I do know what it would cost me new, etc so as not to do something REAL stupid....haha) I just wanted to see if anyone had any experience and opinions with these.


Nooooooooooo!!!!! I had that on my watch list and wanted to bid on it. Beautiful pipe! I won't try to snag it from under a Puff member if I know they are bidding on it, so good luck. I'll keep my eye out for another. That is a nice looking pipe, it doesn't look like it was smoked more than 4 or 5 times.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

What made me look at the Peterson's was a picture a few pages back of one of yours Todd. I think it was maybe a St. Patty's Day maybe, but anyway I loved that green. So I went looking and saw the Irish Sea green with a touch of blue and fell in love with the color.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!! I had that on my watch list and wanted to bid on it. Beautiful pipe! I won't try to snag it from under a Puff member if I know they are bidding on it, so good luck. I'll keep my eye out for another. That is a nice looking pipe, it doesn't look like it was smoked more than 4 or 5 times.


 Haha, I saw the pipe go up and I got my bid in as the first bidder to get it on my list. It is a beautiful pipe and am really kind of drooling in anticipation of dropping some baccy in it and puffin' away. After posting a few pics of course.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DahlKen said:


> Haha, I saw the pipe go up and I got my bid in as the first bidder to get it on my list. It is a beautiful pipe and am really kind of drooling in anticipation of dropping some baccy in it and puffin' away. After posting a few pics of course.


No, no pics. That would be too much temptation. I'm going to try to wait for another estate to come up, too much temptation and I just might have to spring for one new (they are pretty readily available unlike the awesome racing green series).


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Pipe does look in great shape and it has better coloring than I have seen before. I hope you get it. if not I will send ya link for one. I smoked my RG 999 today visiting with my parents out on the deck this late afternoon, was a great smoke!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Todd, we shall see what happens here in a couple days.


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

Well good news. I won the Irish Sea 999 for $57. Pretty good deal I think. So I now must await the arrival of what I am sure will be the first of MANY fine Irish made smoking utensils.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

good deal for the pipe and we want pics soon on this thread!


----------



## DahlKen (Jun 16, 2011)

So got a little something special in the mail this morning.....










Sorry my camera skills aren't that great. Just finished smoking a bowl of LTF through her and she is a champ.

Now for one of those Racing Green's next.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice! I've yet to see one of those Irish Sea finishes in person.


----------

